# This ain't looking too good for the "planker"



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well as most of you know Kitty Hawk Pier is now gone with no hope of return..
I've been hearing rumors,and that's just what they are right now rumors,of Frisco not rebuilding.. 
That's sad indeed,I piled up a bunch of good memorys off that set of planks. Though I haven't fished that set of planks in 20 yr except to take my son out there seamullet fishing once and a while,there's a ton of storys and friendships that were made on that thing.. My "better half",well that's where I met her when she used to help manage the thing.. Many a big fish was yanked over that set of planks in the day,and yes I had a hand in it.. 
Just going to dwell on all the good moments from that ole pier and enjoy..........


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Center pier, Carolina Bch........gone
Crystal Pier, Wrightsville Bch.......gone
Dolphin Pier....THE PIER....Topsail Bch....gone
Scotch Bonnet Pier-Topsail....gone
Ocean City Pier-Topsail ...gone
Barnacle Bills Pier-Topsail....gone
Bill Mckees Pier..Topsail ..gone
Paradise Pier ....Topsail...gone
Emerald Isle Pier...Atlantic Bch...gone
Morehead Ocean Pier...Atlantic bch....gone
Indian Bch. Pier....Atlantic bch...salterpath.....gone
And the hits just keep on coming...
I was speaking with a local pier manager at x-mas and his comment was that pier fishing was really "a thing of the past"
Guess a lot of us are becoming" things of the past"


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats very sad I fished all summer off of Harrisons pier Va and made alot of friends and learned a bunch of things and had so much fun it was really sad when i heard that it was gone. Ive fished off of a few of those piers in NC and the times that I had on them was great Im gonna miss them


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

All hope may not be lost.

New NC Pier to be built 

Don't know if this info is accurate or not but it sure looks like it is.

PL,
From the location of the planned pier, it sounds like they are replacing Center pier. Was it a steel pier at the boardwalk at Carolina beach?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yep....lookin' a little lean up this way too  ...the R


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Yep there use to be a steel pier at Carolina Bch, way back in the day. I never fished it as I was a Topsail spook.... Use to visit Kure and Center pier....
Is this fresh info? cause we heard about this a couple of years ago and then the last thing they built at Carolina bch. was a big ole hotel open this past summer..


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *Well as most of you know Kitty Hawk Pier is now gone with no hope of return..
> I've been hearing rumors,and that's just what they are right now rumors,of Frisco not rebuilding..
> 
> That's sad indeed *




Just don't get it  It's not the OBX without fishing piers. Can't understand "NOT" re-building


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wizardude,if you only knew the memorys I have stored away from that set of planks,I'm sure PL could tellya the same about topsail as well.. Many friends, many memorys,and many fish came from the planks..


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Man, DD. I've done gone thru 3 piers of memories and am working on a 4 th. All the past 3 are GONE! Still got the pictures, got the memories, stay in contact with some of the people.
Man I still look that way out of habit every time I pass where they use to be....and start remembering......people, fish caught, fish lost...funny and bad times...
Where's the sailfish mount Kitty Hawk pier had?.....If I had caught that fish and the pier was leaving, I'd want my mount....
Fair warning to ALL fishermen.....TAKE MORE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

You're right about taking pictures. Izzy wiped out Grandview Pier in Hampton and I'm so glad I've got a few pics. There's some effort under way to raise money to rebuild the pier. It's estimated it will take about one million dollars to rebuild it. If thats accurate and insurance is too expensive, the pier business is not going to be as robust as in the past. Pier owners won't be able to afford to rebuild what they lost. If you have a pier that means anything to you, take some pictures. If it goes, it may not be back.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pier-legend said:


> *Man, DD. I've done gone thru 3 piers of memories and am working on a 4 th. All the past 3 are GONE! Still got the pictures, got the memories, stay in contact with some of the people.
> Man I still look that way out of habit every time I pass where they use to be....and start remembering......people, fish caught, fish lost...funny and bad times...
> Where's the sailfish mount Kitty Hawk pier had?.....If I had caught that fish and the pier was leaving, I'd want my mount....
> Fair warning to ALL fishermen.....TAKE MORE PICTURES!!!! *


 I doubt it had any sentimental value whatsoever to the pier owners.. They bought the pier with building a motel in mind,had absolutly no intentions of catoring to fishermen...  
Yes,you are so right,take pics!! I went through a friend of mine's photo album,and yes he's got plenty.. But me...


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*What Piers Are Left*

I'M staying in Nags Head April 10-17..I was wondering what piers would be available to fish? How is the catwalk at OI that time of the year? Appreciate any info. Thanks, Murph


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*The OI catwalk is a miserable excuse for a place to fish* 

Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter makes no difference.

The *genius* that designed that nightmare, should be forced to try to fish off it. 

While every sightsee'er and his drunken brother, tramp back and forth, trying to decide if they should drag their haywagon load of beer coolers, generaters, gas grills and boom boxes up that sorry little strip of concrete.

Do yourself a favor, and patronise one of the remaining piers.

At least You'll have a chance at having a good time, rather than a guranteed tension headache.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the traffic screaming past Your ear.

Enjoy.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I fished the OI catwalk once. After escaping the cat-sized killer mosquitos in the parking lot, I climbed down and started fishing off the base of one of the bridge pylons, but no fish there so I went to the end. Still no fish so I got ready to leave. As I was leaving, I saw the most ******* sight ever: About ten people and 12 carts, blankets, generators, light poles, electric fans, battery-operated TV's, radios, coolers, camp chairs, beer, and fishing rods that appeared to be duct-taped together. I dunno, maybe it was a family reunion or something. I swear, it looked like they had raided a Wal-Mart and picked it clean.  

I just can't figure out how you could catch fish with the catwalk lit up like a circus, radios blasting and those generators roaring.  

Evan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You would be surprised,Evan..*

Nice trout,and quite a few stripers are attracted to those lights..
Though not a fan of the catwalk,and actually never fished it,I drive by it dayly,many fish are caught there from sheepshead to croakers.. In the spring,through the summer and fall,I can't think of many times last yr that I went by without seeing a "bowup".. 
To the question:
Jennettes is down to be rebuilt,but I doubt this yr from hearsay.
Outter Banks was down and is in the process.
Nags Head was down and haven't heard
Avolon is alive and well,probably better than the above piers,but not as good as "The Hawk" for drummies, which is down and gone forever....


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

I fished the OI catwalk once. I didn't hook squat but since the current and wind goes ripping under that bridge i wondered if i actually did hook into something big how the heck would you get it reeled in and up onto the bridge. ?


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I've read and heard the catwalk is a good place to fish. I don't think it would work for me. I don't like being that cramped up. The thought of the traffic whizzing by my skull doesn't appeal to me either. It seems to work for some. Each time I cross that bridge there's a bunch of people out there. There's probably someone out there with a lantern right now(9:13PM). To each his own.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The Outer Banks Sentinel had an article stating that Jennette's Pier is being restored to it's original length of 740 feet at a cost of about three million dollars and should be up and running by '05. Maybe things are beginning to look up. I hope so!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

740ft!!!! Jenettes was one heck of a shark pier and didn't do bad on Macks either.Should be able to catch a cobe or two off of a pier that long in that location.. The way the drummies have went through that stretch of beach including Kitty Hawk,Avolon,and Nags Head piers,Jennettes might just wind up a good drummie pier come 05.. You're right,things may be looking up..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

DD, I didn't catch any fish, but some were caught. When I fished the base of one of the pylons, there were these two guys on the next pylon over who were doing alright with sheepshead. They had heavy baitcasting gear and were using fish finder rigs with 6 oz sinkers and shrimp. They just lowered the rig slowly right beside the pylon and the current carried it under the bridge. they would just keep letting out line until the sheepshead hit. I tried it but the heaviest weight I had was a 3 oz breakaway anchor, which was fine for holding the bait on the bottom but not heavy enough to carry the bait down in the huge current under the bridge


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The State in the Fishing Pier Business? I don't like it.

If you were Andy Mcann or Garry Oliver, who own the Nags Head Pier and the Outer Banks Pier, how would you feel about the State building a "Bigger and Better" right down the beach from you. They both are sinking a bunch of money into their own piers just to make them fishable. Then here comes the State and, with unlimited budget, builds a shiny new pier, longer and newer than yours. 

I don't think the State has any business in the pier deal if there are still private piers in the game. Just MHO.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber........I'm jubilant city gov is stepping in and trying to do something here on the peninsula.Otherwise we would be up the paddleless creek. I hadnt thought about the OBX situation until you brought it up.No it doesn't seem right that gov compete with private enterprise.However I do like the idea of deep pockets being behind a fishing pier and that the main motivation be providing recreation and not real estate investment ....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilber said:


> *The State in the Fishing Pier Business? I don't like it.
> 
> If you were Andy Mcann or Garry Oliver, who own the Nags Head Pier and the Outer Banks Pier, how would you feel about the State building a "Bigger and Better" right down the beach from you. They both are sinking a bunch of money into their own piers just to make them fishable. Then here comes the State and, with unlimited budget, builds a shiny new pier, longer and newer than yours.
> 
> I don't think the State has any business in the pier deal if there are still private piers in the game. Just MHO. *


 I feel for Gary and Andy,Wilber,but I am for Jennette's being there as well. I know the state stepping in is a hard pill to swallow when you figure these two really had to spend some out of pocket money to replace thier's.. I feel the state ought to give them help as well.. Kind of a shame when ya got "you know who" at the helm directing state funds,so his pockets get full..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey R, this deal up here in Hampton is different than at the beach. No more pirvate folks left in the game, so you are right, more power to the City.

DD, Think about this, A brand new Long pier that costs 6 bucks a day and an old Short pier that costs 6 bucks a day, where are people going to go. It might be the beginning of the end for the Private Pier Owner.

After all, the land the piers are on is worth a Whole Lot of Money. What is the incentive for these guys to keep pumping money into a pier. If Andy were to sell the NHP land, I don't think he and Lovey would have much to worry about Money wise.

All this is JMHO.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I agree,Wilber*

We're in kind of a "catch 22" here though.. On one side you have less piers without Jennettes then on the other you have private owners that could pull out lock stock and barrell if you restore it better than thiers is.. One things for sure,with the "man behind the curtian" in Raliegh,he knows you nor I can fight city hall.. AND USUALLY that means,you,me,and every planker that loves plankin will suffer for it.. Sad but true..


----------



## x planker (Feb 18, 2004)

Wilbur,
State,county and town funds were used to aquire Jennette's and the property was deeded to the NC Aquarium Society(a private organization).While their funds were used to aquire the property,the state does not own it.Gary and Andy are not in competetion with the state like they would lead you to believe.Private funds will be raised to rebuild the pier,not our tax dollars.

I'm all for the aquisition.It's about time we got some pork sent our way.We've lost Kitty Hawk Pier,who's next?

So Gary and Andy won't benefit from a 740 ft concrete pier.....think of those who will.

xplanker


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Another feather in his cap,Xplanker..*

That is JMHO.. But that being said,no doubt,regulars from both piers will continue to patronize Nags Head and Outbanks pier. With all the folks coming to the OBX now,and with Kitty Hawk down,they'll probably all be so crowded you won't be able to fish them anyway..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

PIER-LEGEND,
i agree many memories from the scotch bonnett and barnicle bill's. thats all thats left though


----------

